# Formular ausblenden lassen



## Funktionierdochmal (11. Dez 2019)

Moin, wie kann ich vorgehen wenn ich, sobald ich auf eine Seite weitergeleitet werde, dessen Inhalt ausblenden will, der zuvor noch da war (Loginformular) ? Ich weiß nicht recht wie ich vorgehen soll, könnt ihr mir Ansätze geben?

Um genau zu sein lautet die Aufgabenstellung so: Nachdem der Benutzer aus Aufgabe 2 alle Daten erfolgreich in der profil.jsp eingegeben hat, leiten Sie an die index.jsp weiter und blenden Sie das Loginformular aus, solange der Benutzer in der Session gespeichert ist. Andernfalls wird - wie zu Projektstart - das Loginformular angezeigt. Verwenden Sie dafür das  BenutzerTag (Hier soll die Methode für das Ausblenden vorhanden sein - vermute ich mal)


----------

